# Not bad for my own spray job...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay, so it's not car related, but hey it was a rattle can containing paint.

So, as per my current 'out of work' situation, I've been trying to hold back on spending. So instead of buying new ornaments I decided to spray 'em. This is just the first one I've done, so kinda like a test-drive for me.

Initially it was a silver colour, but as I want the room to be more 'muddy puddle', in matt finish, (as the wall paint is called!), and matt white ornaments....even the ceiling and skirting boards are matt white...lol

Anyway. Here's the result....hopefully next time I'll take some before pics too...










...and yes, the lamp would work if I plugged it in


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I guess it fits into this forums title ......
Its been painted/sprayed and it's bodywork - of sorts :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks like a decent enough job... I would question your half naked men statues though 

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> looks like a decent enough job... I would question your half naked men statues though
> 
> :thumb:


agreed :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

This is in the wrong section, you need the homoerotic lamp section.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

Ya cheeky fekkers!! I needed something that WOULDN'T arouse me every night before getting into bed!... 

...and just for that, here's another bit of my 'working on a budget' handywork :










I had a picture of the scene in the middle of the clock; so took the picture out, scanned it, blew it up slightly, printed it out, and after cutting around it with a steady hand, used a pritt stick to stick it to the inner face. The edging will be sprayed matt white too when I get to finishing it off. Total cost, £1.50


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You're on the wrong forum mate - the 'Make you're home pretty on a budget' forum is just down the road.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont want to know where the switch is :doublesho Nice work though buddy


----------

